# World Series



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If there is already a World Series thread, I've missed it.  Feel free to merge this with another one if there's one!

So, I for one, am rooting for the Phillies since my dad was from PA (albeit Western PA).  So I'm delighted with last night's game!  How about the rest of you?  Answer the poll at the top of this thread!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

A more accurate vote for me would have been "I'm cheering against the Yankees".  However, since I knew Nog Dog was such a big Phillies fan from other threads, I actually cheered for the Phillies on his behalf last night!  I love watching the Series even if my team isn't in.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I clicked on the Phillies.  I'm in NYC, but when I was a baseball fan it was for the Mets.   Liked the Yankees when I was little and even for a little while after the Mets got started, but from 1968 on, I have been a Mets fan.

Yankees are too arrogant. Their new stadium was funded by taxpayers, but no one asked us -- this all just before the huge recession we are in now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> A more accurate vote for me would have been "I'm cheering against the Yankees". However, since I knew Nog Dog was such a big Phillies fan from other threads, I actually cheered for the Phillies on his behalf last night! I love watching the Series even if my team isn't in.


  I've edited the poll to reflect that intent! I tend to only watch the World Series. I haven't quite gotten back into baseball since the Senators left Washington, DC....in 1971. 

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for adding to the poll Betsy!  I just love baseball no matter who is playing.  I do cheer for the Mariners in the AL and Cardinals in the NL and actively cheer against the Yankees and Braves.  I subscribed to XM radio a couple of years ago just because they carry all the games and I sit here in the midwest listening until 1-2 a.m. to the West coast games.  DH is a huge Cardinal fan, DS somehow turned into a Cubs fan and DD doesn't give a hoot for baseball even though she is an athletic trainer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Phillies 1-0 top of the 3rd, two out...

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Like crebel, I'll watch almost any baseball.  DH talked me into a much bigger screen TV than I had planned by promising me that baseball would be even better in HD at larger than life size.  I'm not sure he was right about the latter.  Some things you REALLY don't need to see close up!

The M's didn't make it in....nothing new there....so through the earlier playoffs we were rooting for the Rockies (relatives in Denver) and against the Angels (division rivals).  Have to admit we were hoping for a Dodgers/Yankees series this time around--wishful thinking that Torre could beat the cr*p out of his old team!  But since that didn't happen, I'm pro-Phillies (just how many ex-Mariners are on that team anyway?!) and DH is always and forever anti-Yankees.  

Last night's game was amazing.  Not only watching Cliff Lee through a complete game, but seeing him catch that ball BEHIND HIS BACK and casually toss the runner out was absolutely priceless.  His expression afterwards was even better.  LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's now 1-1 at the end of the 5th.

Wow, wasn't that amazing last night?  Cliff Lee was fantastic.  Loved that catch!  Hope the Phillies win again tonight!  I have to admit, I don't really dislike the Yankees, but I gotta root for the PA team.  Go Phillies!

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Having lived in the Philly area now for 30 years, the Phillies are definitely my team now, though I started life as a Cubs fan. When it's not the Phillies or the Cubs in the Series (hah!...Cubs in the Series?) I still usually cheer for the National League team. If it were the Mets or the Braves I might have second thoughts about that, unless they were playing the Yankees, in which case I'll cheer for anyone playing against them.  (To me they're the Dallas Cowboys of baseball: if you don't love 'em, you hate 'em.)

Anyway, so far another good duel between the starting pitchers. The difference tonight may well be whether or not the Phillies bullpen can perform. We already know that the Yankees' is suspect, except for Rivera, and the Phillies' pen has been erratic, too.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm usually away during the World Series, so I honestly forgot it was this week.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

I voted for the Phillies too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, the Yankees won, 3-1, the series is tied.


Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Game 1 was great; tonight, not so much.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

I am frrom Red Sox Nation. I am obliged to cheer on the Phillies!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> (To me they're the Dallas Cowboys of baseball: if you don't love 'em, you hate 'em.)


Well, having grown up a Washington Senators fan, I usually root for the AL team, and against many other teams, I might be rooting for the Yankees. They ARE the team of Babe Ruth, Micky Mantle, Joe DiMaggio and Lou Gehrig. But gotta go with the PA team in this case.

Notice that there are Yankee fans that have voted in the poll, but they must be afraid to post here in the thread.  Lotta Phillies support here.

Betsy

edited to fix my inability to type combined with the sticky "d" on my keyboard!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Our electricity went out for about 3 hours when the game was tied last night, so I missed most of the game .  I really wanted Pedro to have a good game and I guess he did pretty well, but apparently the Phillies just couldn't get their bats going.  It is okay with me if the series has to go to game 7, at this level the teams should be well-matched and able to beat each other on any given night - I just don't want game 7 to go to the Yankees!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

crebel said:


> A more accurate vote for me would have been "I'm cheering against the Yankees". However, since I knew Nog Dog was such a big Phillies fan from other threads, I actually cheered for the Phillies on his behalf last night! I love watching the Series even if my team isn't in.


I'm with you Chris, I'd love for the Rangers to get past Division Series, but to do that they have to play the Yankees whose payroll is 

I am a big baseball fan anyway and will generally watch any game even if a favored team is not playing.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Being in So. Cal, I was a little disappointed it became an East Coast-ish Series.  But since Jason Werth grew up in my hometown of Springfield, IL, I'll root for him and the Phillies!


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

While I was born and raised in south Florida, and am back there now, the interim 30 years was spent in Philadelphia, so you can imagine what I voted in the poll.<G>

Last night's game was a sorry one for the Phils...now they have to win out to make J-Roll's prediction of the Phils in 5!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

crebel said:


> ...I really wanted Pedro to have a good game and I guess he did pretty well, but apparently the Phillies just couldn't get their bats going....


Pedro and the bullpen did a good job, keeping all those good Yankees bats to just 3 runs in that bandbox of a ballpark, but the Yankees' 2 pitchers were simply superb, pretty much duplicating what Cliff Lee did to them in the first game by himself.

Theoretically the Phillies should be happy they took 1 game at NY, but I sure would have liked to win last night's game as I have no faith in Hamels getting past the 5th inning Saturday, based on his recent performances. (He's the one player on the Phillies who seems to be suffering from a "prima donna complex" and this year is nothing close to the shut-down pitcher he was last year.  )


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Are we going to get a game in tonight or not?  Rain, rain, go away!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

they say yes
then they say no
then they say yes -
if it is yes I can't stay up that late to see the end


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

C'mon, we want BASEBALL!

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KathyluvsKindle said:


> I am frrom Red Sox Nation. I am obliged to cheer on the Phillies!


Me, too!!! I cheer for anyone playing against the Yankees!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

They just said it will start at 8:15 (central)!  It is a go!!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The cast of Glee is singing the National Anthem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, lead-off batter for Phillies get a base hit!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Phillies take the lead 1-0!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yanks won.  Sorry.  I routed against them.  It did feel a little funny as I'm a New Yorker (Mets fan).  I like the National League rules better.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Unfortunately I didn't really expect the Phillies to win. Hamels pretty much held to recent form: pitch 3-4 good innings, then around the 5th turn into a class AA minor leaguer. Wish they'd started Happ instead. 

Oh well, I believe the Phillies have won every game they've started in the post season against Sabathia (that's like a sample size of 2 or 3), so here's looking forward to the next game.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

at least no football to get in the way of the series tonight, and maybe it won't start so late I fall asleep!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, the Yankees certainly gave their fans plenty to cheer for last night.  Even though I didn't want it to be, I thought the umps made the right call on the Rodriguez home run.  Andy Petit may be the only Yankee player I like, I wish he pitched for someone else - he was great from both sides of the plate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Boo.  I watched the Great Escape on PBS for most of the evening, checking on the game frequently both on TV and on the Fox playbyplay page, which updated itself each inning, very cool.  Go Phillies!  (Although one of my bears is rooting for the Yankees.  Turncoat.)

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I do not watch baseball how may games have the yankees won?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Anne said:


> I do not watch baseball how may games have the yankees won?


Yankees are up 2 games to 1 at the moment in the best of 7.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Yankees are up 2 games to 1 at the moment in the best of 7.


Thanks


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with you NogDog!

Betsy


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I will continue to have hope until the Yankee's take the 4th game.  May it never come to pass.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry Nog Dog & Betsy - I really thought the momentum had swung when the Phillies tied it back up at 4-4. 


Spoiler



Damn


 Yankees (great movie). Like imallbs says, hope it not yet gone -- I am the fat lady and I am not singing.

Chris


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

AWWWWW Nog Dog - pobrecito  

Got Cliff Lee tonight!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone else holding their breath?  Top of the 6th.....


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Anyone else holding their breath? Top of the 6th.....


Top of the 7th - still holding!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I couldn't watch tonight, I have to just check in occasionally.  I'm holding my breath.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

End of 7th Phillies up 8-2. . . . . 

The New Orleans/Atlanta Mon Nite Football game is good too. . . . . .High scoring, big plays, some really great catches. . . .


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Who is winning?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The football?  NO right now but it's 28-21 and only about halfway through the 3rd quarter.  Anything could happen.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The football? NO right now but it's 28-21 and only about halfway through the 3rd quarter. Anything could happen.


No Baseball


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh. . . .I'd just posted that, which is why I thought you meant football.  Sorry.


Baseball now it's Phillies up 8-4, 1 out top of the 8th.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Phillies win, back to NY


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

We found the bats tonight. Now I'll have to send Noggin out to find the bullpen.
​


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

**sigh of relief**  

Thanks, NogDog, those bats were badly needed since the current bullpen can't find the plate.  Or maybe it's their arms they've lost.

Now what kind of bribe do we need to get Noggin moving on this?  I'm thinking we need a whole new pitching crew, starters too.  

Or run off a bunch of Cliff Lee clones.....anybody got a good copier?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> **sigh of relief**
> 
> Thanks, NogDog, those bats were badly needed since the current bullpen can't find the plate. Or maybe it's their arms they've lost.
> 
> ...


We're on the job now....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yippee Skippee!!!  I only got to watch innings 6-9 after getting home from bowling.  Whew, the Phillies had me scared when Johnny Damon got on with 2 outs in the 9th - thought we were going to watch a repeat of the night before.  Gotta love Lee and Utley.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Oh well, maybe next year?​


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Heard news helicopters flying over the city before I realized it was about the Yankees winning the WS.  I'm still hearing them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sadness here...

Oh, well.  As you say, NogDog, next year!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Boo hoo, no more baseball until Spring.  The 5th Inning certainly was a jinx for the Phillies throughout the series.  Better luck to everyone's favorite teams next year!

Chris


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I did notice that on all news casts, the comments about the Yankee's payroll was first and foremost!  BAH

Oh well, there is next year -


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I did notice that on all news casts, the comments about the Yankee's payroll was first and foremost! BAH
> 
> Oh well, there is next year -


It's amazing to see the wide range of team payrolls in MLB. For instance, see this USA Today article: http://content.usatoday.com/sports/baseball/salaries/totalpayroll.aspx?year=2009.

I'm not sure which is more amazing: that the Yankees' payroll is almost twice that of the Phillies', or that the Florida Marlins' payroll is about a _third_ of the Phillies' (or 1/6th of the Yankees'). And of course there are the 2nd and 3rd largest payrolls (Mets and Cubs) who didn't even make the post season.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Whether they bought the series or not (same was said about the Diamondbacks) - oh well - congrats to the Yankees and all of their fans.

Go Bo Sox!!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

YAY -- baseball is over.  Now back to GLEE !!!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

to the Yankees!!!!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> YAY -- baseball is over. Now back to GLEE !!!


Haha, I'm in agreement. Basecall is so boring, but my bf makes me watch it.


----------

